# Sigma APO Macro 180mm F2.8 EX DG OS HSM



## AprilForever (Jul 13, 2012)

F2.8 AND OS!!!


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry, forgot the link...

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=2710


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 24, 2012)

This lens was announced in January so it's been quite a long time coming. I can see this taking sales from Canon's 180mm although, at $600 more than Sigma's 150mm OS alternative, you'd really have to want those extra 30mm.


----------

